# Skimmer Qs



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Is the SWC xtreme nano skimmer a good skimmer like the Cadlights PLS-50 Pipeless Protein Skimmer? Or is it an outdated bad model? Because I couldn't find any information about it.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Aquatic Kingdom has one running on their nano tank. It sits on their cashier counter. 

Give them a call and ask about it. 

From what I can see it looks like it does a good job, the water always look good. 

Good luck


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think these are both discontinued, but in addition Cadlights service is close to 'does not exist"
IMO, but on tanks up to 30G skimmer is waste of money and does not add esthetically to the picture.
Regular WC will be perfectly enough

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I have to disagree about CAD Lights service. They were always helpful to me, answer my questions within hours and even sent me replacement parts.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

ruckuss said:


> I have to disagree about CAD Lights service. They were always helpful to me, answer my questions within hours and even sent me replacement parts.


^This, +1.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

4pokguy said:


> ^This, +1.


Canadian stores stopped dealing with CAD Lights "for that exact reason"

I was stupid enough to get CAD skimmer, before I found this review. It repeats exactly all steps from my story in the end of 2014

http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/361595-my-ongoing-customer-service-issues/page-2

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

sig said:


> I think these are both discontinued, but in addition Cadlights service is close to 'does not exist"
> IMO, but on tanks up to 30G skimmer is waste of money and does not add esthetically to the picture.
> Regular WC will be perfectly enough


I also have dealt with Cadlights' service and found them helpful. It is possible they have recognized service as a weakness and have begun to address it.


----------

